# Too Human



## Lunatic (May 5, 2006)

Has anyone heard about this game for the Xbox 360? The premise is very interesting to me. 

The entire game is based on Norse mythology, but is set in a futuristic world. You play as Baldur who is a cybernetically-enhanced "god". Almost makes me want to brush up on my mythology.

You can find more information at the following link:
http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/703/703226p1.html

Oh, and I definitely like the design of the valkyries.


----------



## Thunderchild (May 7, 2006)

I remember when it was anounced for released for the gamecube all tose years ago. I'm glad to see its been resurected, havn't played a decent cyberpunk game since Deus Ex 2


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 8, 2006)

Heheh, cool. It sounds a bit like Dan Simmons' "Illium" book. Promising, but a shame that I aint gonna buy a 360


----------



## Animaiden (May 10, 2006)

Another link


----------



## Lunatic (May 12, 2006)

Thunderchild: Yeah, this game has been around, at least in conceptual form, since the PS1 days, so I'm glad it's finally coming out.

Rane: I was one of the fortunate people to get a 360 on launch day, but I doubt I'll be doing it again for the PS3, much less any other system. $600 for a PS3? I think I'll pass for now. Besides, I've got plenty of books to read. =)


----------

